# There goes 100 bucks... lol



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

So I stopped at my home brew shop today... and ended up with a new BB 6 gal carboy, bottle rack, drill mounted stirrer, auto filler holder thingy, additives, ph kit, and a bunch of other nifty shiznit that I've already forgotten *DOH*... It's a good thing the boyfriend is off playing Army this weekend because I have time to blend it all in with my other stuff and destroy all the packaging evidence...


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 9, 2010)

LMAO!!! your so bad!!! dont ya love it!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL at both of you ladies!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm crying laughing at this! You know the trick, combine pieces and make it look like they all belong together as a single purchase.


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 9, 2010)

blend t baby!! make it look as if you only got the carboy and bottle rack!! the rest of the stuff will not look outta place when blended with the old


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ya know, he does owe me at least one carboy since he shattered two of mine when he was working on the basement! lol

The other stuff has already been tossed in with the other stuff ninja style ! haha!

He doesn't usually look at my wine stuff until it's time to help me cork or drink it...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey thats funny I thought I wa the only one to do that. And guess what, the more carboys you get the easier it is to add more without being noticed. I thought you were holding off on buying that stuff till Saturday when you go up to Erie to shop. OR..are you shopping for more .


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

The boyfriend has drill this weekend so I have 3 days to do nothing... so I went to Clarion to hang out with friends from college... and by TOTAL COINCIDENCE... there happens to be a brew shop there and I needed acid blend and campden tabs and yeast from a source I trust... 

I'm still going to Erie tomorrow to shop for the actual juice but I couldn't help myself today... I've got the bug! Plus that guy has great advice and a nice dog.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 9, 2010)

I remember those days....... luckily I have a wife who enjoys my hobby and 'forgives' my extravagances. (those that she's aware of anyway).


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> I have time to blend it all in with my other stuff and destroy all the packaging evidence...



hah!

I do this with shoes..


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL Allie, too bad guys can't figure out how to do it with trucks, guns, and boats!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

My wife did approve my purchase of a new Thermocapsuler recently from George but explaining how the price went from $175 to $280 was a tough sell. Thats the advantage of buying local and paying in cash with your hidden stash!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

Ykies Dan, are those things really that expensive? I've seen those but never paid attention to the price, couldn't you just use a hair dryer or heat gun, or would it be to inconsistent?


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> LOL Allie, too bad guys can't figure out how to do it with trucks, guns, and boats!!!



I already have a truck and a boat... so he wouldn't be asking for those things (except maybe a newer truck or a pontoon boat)

We both like guns... so I guess it just depends on the woman


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

A quote from George "they are quiet pricey and have been flying off the shelves lately". As wade tells it he puts it right up there with a floor corker and a vacuum pump. I put one capsule through it and I was like a boy with his first train set. It is totally awesome and really speeds up the process (one second per bottle). Yes every capsule comes out perfect with no winkles. If you use capsules and bottle as much as we do a year it would be an awesome Christmas gift to ask for. LOL Christmas came early!


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> So I stopped at my home brew shop today... and ended up with a new BB 6 gal carboy, bottle rack, drill mounted stirrer, auto filler holder thingy, additives, ph kit, and a bunch of other nifty shiznit that I've already forgotten *DOH*... It's a good thing the boyfriend is off playing Army this weekend because I have time to blend it all in with my other stuff and destroy all the packaging evidence...



Hmm .. I think you may be .....
*OBSESSED !* LOL !


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

So he just called me and I fessed up about the carboy and bottle rack and to my surprise he said "Oh, that's good because now you can start on that blueberry wine for me next week"

So I guess he just gave me permission to go buy more stuff because he knows that concord from juice is next... lmao! Oh how I love tax return time... lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> So he just called me and I fessed up about the carboy and bottle rack and to my surprise he said "Oh, that's good because now you can start on that blueberry wine for me next week"
> 
> So I guess he just gave me permission to go buy more stuff because he knows that concord from juice is next... lmao! Oh how I love tax return time... lol



Daisy, shrink capsules are pretty cheap (.07 each) where you're going tomorrow and don't forget to ask for a sample of the Eskimo Kiss, It is the best. You have to check out everything on line first though as they do not have a show room for wine supplies, just for tastings.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

Dan, as long as you brought it up, will you buy me one for Christmas? LOL

Oh wait, first I actually have to get some wine into a bottle. Nevermind, maybe next year!! LOL


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Daisy, shrink capsules are pretty cheap (.07 each) where you're going tomorrow and don't forget to ask for a sample of the Eskimo Kiss, It is the best. You have to check out everything on line first though as they do not have a show room for wine supplies, just for tastings.



So what do I do when I get there? Say I want to see the black market supplies? Thank goodness I'm not a shy woman! lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL no just tell them what you want. They keep all the supplies in a warehouse (backroom) and go get it for you.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 9, 2010)

Good job on your ninja skills  My fiance normally says "oh thats cool, what are we making now?"


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> LOL no just tell them what you want. They keep all the supplies in a warehouse (backroom) and go get it for you.



That is an okay method I guess... but I'm kind of skeptical... How do you know if you're getting a color or price you want? I'm a "see it" shopper which is another reason I hate online shopping... (am I annoying you yet?)


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> That is an okay method I guess... but I'm kind of skeptical... How do you know if you're getting a color or price you want? I'm a "see it" shopper which is another reason I hate online shopping... (am I annoying you yet?)



Thats why I wanted to warn you ahead of time so you were prepared and not let down.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, thats not to smart of a place! Having stuff right in front of you is what makes an impulse buyer get stuff and lets face it, almost everyone will make at least 1 impulse buy per visit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashappar (Apr 10, 2010)

you can say that again, theres a tiny homebrew shop in my neighborhood and if I go in for a packet of yeast I leave with $50 worth of other stuff I saw dangling on the shelves, daring me to take it home.


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL ashappar we must go to the same shop


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2010)

ashappar said:


> you can say that again, theres a tiny homebrew shop in my neighborhood and if I go in for a packet of yeast I leave with $50 worth of other stuff I saw dangling on the shelves, daring me to take it home.



Ashapper welcome to our forum. We would like to hear about what you are making and what area you are from. Please add a post in our introductions section and tell us about you! We are here to help you out with any questions you may have.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, welcome ashappar, please tell us about you and where you are from in the Introduction area and dont be afriad to post a pic under "This is me" thread!


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 13, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> LOL ashappar we must go to the same shop



Sounds like the shop I go to as well. Don't you have shops closer to you than California?


----------

